

Salesforce.com builds another bridge to Google’s cloud - flashgordon
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/07/salesforcecom-builds-another-bridge-to-googles-cloud/

======
flashgordon
My understanding was that SF already had a fairly strong datacenter backend.
Or is that not the case?

By doing this wont they be restricted to what the GAE can functionally provide
like: \- Python only support (with Java and Rails coming soon), \- other
technical limits

or is that a "small" cost to pay for the kind of scalability they cannot
provide themselves any time soon?

